# RV water pump.



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Any RVers know if this..........

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marine-Automa...7902886QQihZ003QQcategoryZ15263QQcmdZViewItem

is a suitable replacement for the Shurflow pump in my Landau (cos I'm FAAAAAAAAR too tight to spend what Shureflo are asking! )

Ta


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Having just picked up a nice shiney new Shurflo off ebay I had cause to look into this a little. If you look at you existing pump it should have the Shurflow code on it which if you go to the Shurflo website you'll be able to get chapter and verse on the specs and compare. The add' also says email them to confirm compatability, an option?

I suppose the crux of my witterings is that at some time our RV had a euro Whale pump fitted which whilst it works OK it can't flush the loo to full effect and the shower isn't, hence picking up the pump recently, like you to tight to buy a new one but at £50 couldn't resist. Now all I have to do is buy all the bits to replumb the RV to replace the staggering amount of bodges due to obviously nemerous frozen pipes over the years! Needless to say that wont be cheap, but saving £30 ish on the pump makes me feel better 8O :lol: , or put another way watch the specs are up to it or a dribbly shower could be yours!


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

HI Zaskar
I replaced my leaky Shurflo with one of Galeforce Marines Flojets
it does everything that the Shurflo does 
I had a problem with the pressure switch after a while on mine but Galeforce
sent me a replacement by first class post very helpfull people


----------

